

Ask HN: which is the best flash video player? - adilsaleem

Hi,<p>We ve been using flow player (http://flowplayer.org) on our site http://seenreport.com to  play videos for quite some time now. The performance has been quite satisfactory, but I just want to make sure we are using the best available option before we buy the license.<p>Is there any other flash video player available to run online videos or should I just got for the flow player?
======
kierank
JW FLV Player.

<http://www.longtailvideo.com/players/jw-flv-player/>

It's the one you see a lot of sites using.

------
asnyder
You mean <http://flowplayer.org>. In my personal opinion flowplayer is
excellent. It has the most extensive customization and API of any of the
available flash players. Especially if you're using their most recent 3.x
version. Furthermore, they have an excellent set of documentation and
examples.

------
kbrower
JW player works well for playing videos, but if you plan on using the plugins
be aware that many of them conflict. <http://corp.kaltura.com/> is another
option.

